# Help - Programming Powercab to Digitrax DS64



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I must admit that my brain has froze. :dunno: I am at a loss as what values I enter on Powercab's Program Accessory Decoders. I know that I assign the ADDR to eash DS64. 
What do I use for the CV Number. Do I just assign one? I have 2 DS64's. 
Each DS64 has 4 outputs that will fire a Kato turnout What cv value do I use?
I am sorry that I am so dense. Some times I make things more complicated than necessary.
Your help will be greatly appreciated!:appl:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a link to the 64s manual:

https://www.dccconcepts.com/manual/digitrax-owners-manual-ds64-accessory-decoder/

You have a choice of twin coil or stall motor type
turnout controls.

To set the turnout addresses see page 8. You can
choose your own addresses from 1 to a couple thousand.

It appears to me that's about all you have to
set. The manual doesn't seem to mention setting
any CVs.

Don


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

As it turns out you do not need to program anything, just send a throw command. However, I really messed up as I did program the DS64. Now I am trying to reset it to factory settings. I have a NCE Powercab and it has different keys that the Digitrax does. As I said before, my brain is all froze up and I am now easily confused. Getting old is not for sissy's:smilie_auslachen:!


----------

